# Today I have been mostly Cleaning...



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Well it had to be done.....with the sun out and a gloriously warm day I decided to give my ride a good clean... 

First off.....Snowfoamed the entire car and wheels. Let the stuff soak in for 5 mins and made a brew.
I then washed off with a powerwasher and then shampoo'd the car with Chemical Guys "Citrus Wash"...Um smells of lemon....yummy

Rinsed the car off with cold water.....Applied a coat of Duragloss "Aquawax" and then towelled dried the whole car.
With the Aquawax applied when the car is still damp it comes up nice and shiney.

Next the wheels.....towelled dry and applied a coat of Collinite #476 wax....left for 30 mins to cure.....time for another brew.
After 30 mins I then polished the wheels off.

I then applied 3 layers of Chemical Guys "Wheel Sealant"......this stuff is great and it smells like strawberries too.

Unfortunately by the time I'g finished the sun had decided to hide...but hey hoe cant have everything I guess...

So.....here's a few pics of the finished article....


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

So rewarding to work on a brand new car. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking good Shaun 

I was at Prescot (Hill Climb) the other day........anywhere near you?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks fantastic - well worth the effort!


----------

